# Other ducks



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

OK. You scouted the slough the night before. Mallards were there heavy.

Next morning you are set up. First hour ducks everywhere - no greenheads.

How many of you would keep waiting ?

How long ?

How many of you start shooting gadwalls, bluebills, and teal ?

How many ? - a limit or do you hold out for a few greenheads ?


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

If youve done your scouting and your sure nobody has been in your spot and burned them out I would hold out for the greenheads. I always regret shooting lesser ducks, I just dont enjoy it anymore. I have my standard set as to what I want to shoot and thats what I go after. Now if you cant find a mallard/pintail honeyhole and all your scouting only turns up gads or wigeon ect, then I would say lets just go shoot some ducks and it would be OK. But if there are bigger and better things available to go for then do it. Kind of like the veteran deer hunter who wont shoot a spike buck, he has his mind made up as to what will please him. 
There is a lot more satisfaction in setting goals and achieving your objective than just killing a pile of ducks. I prefer being a hunter, not just a shooter.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I agree in setting a goal and sticking to it. Don't get me wrong I love greenheads, but have you ever set out to shoot your limit of widgeons, redheads, woodies, bluebills, or teal.Try it once it is just as much fun. I like hunting all types of ducks not just one type. I have shot hundreds of greenheads and I consider a widgeon , bluebill, or woody a bonus, not something of lesser standards. Shooting bluebills in the snow is just as great as shooting mallards in flooded cornfield to me. Variety is the spice of life, don't forget that.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I agree with Wingmaster. As much as I love bringing home a limit of greenheads I love shooting variety as well. I have a diver spread and after a few weeks of targeting puddlers it's a blast to go on a good diver shoot. To me each duck has it's special attributes. Make no mistake, I agree that mallard is king but it's always fun to throw something new in the mix.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

If I set out to hunt Mallards, I would try to stick to the plan.

But I agree with you other guys - varieity is good. Hunting Bills is a whole different ballgame from Mallards and it is a BLAST

:beer:


----------

